# Please read this may help save YOUR life



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My GP daughter shared this site with me and I have no reason to doubt it's honesty or accuracy, I do not have an iPhone so perhaps someone who does could check if it is accurate,

Medical Health information stored on iPhone

It contains information on how to set it up (and even better it is free.....)

_Doctor urges all iPhone users to change one simple setting immediately

Julia Thompson, an emergency room doctor, has a helpful tip for iPhone users that could improve everyone's safety. She shared her suggestion with a post on Facebook,

Working as a doctor in a public hospital and seeing patients in ED all the time I see many patients come in and we have had no way of knowing who they are or how to contact their next of kin or their medical history! And their phones are locked!

But many people don't realise that you and patients can set up something called a "Medical ID" on your iPhone if you have the health app (free with phone). I didn't even realise this when I got my own iPhone!

This information can be accessed even while the phone is locked by clicking on the emergency options and can display things like name, DOB, emergency contacts, medical conditions and even blood type and donor status. You can even add notes.

It can be managed by clicking on the little "Health" app that comes default on the phone (heart icon and then in the app go to the little star shape with medical ID) and given everyone I have spoken to today has never heard of it it seemed like a social media share kind of moment!_

Please would someone check on their iPhone that this is available, and if you have one, why not use it, it could help the emergency department staff if ever you need help and cannot share information as a result of an accident or medical emergency.....

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for that Dave, quite correct and wasn't previously aware.

Terry


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Just found it and entered up details. Thanks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a cracking Idea, Samsung (S5) has a health type app, but not really looked at it yet.

I had a look on Google Play and it has a medi alert app. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.divoti.imedalert there are others.

Here what it says about itself.

Accidents or medical emergencies can happen anytime. Ambulance take patients to the ER over 16 million times each year in the US. It is the most important to make sure that we can get best care possible is by alerting emergency professionals and giving them the information they need about our health conditions promptly.
iMedAlert is a powerful and user-friendly medical alert application for your phone. In case of an emergency, iMedAlert Android not only can immediately alert emergency responders by phone or alarm, but also can broadcast rescues message with your current GPS location* and complete medical profile (e.g. your personal information, blood type, medical history, allergies, medication) to selected recipients via SMS and email. The accuracy of GPS location is varied with the performance of your phone's OS and GPS device. iMedAlert Android can help save lives.

DELAY CAN JEOPARDIZE YOUR RECOVERY AND EVEN LIFE. WHEN YOU EXPERIENCE AN EMERGENCY, EVERY SECOND COUNTS WITH iMedAlert. DOWNLOAD IT NOW!

PLEASE VISIT www.iMedAlert .org/download TO WATCH THE ONLINE VIDEO TUTORIAL FOR THIS APP.

THE iMedAlert APP CAN BE USED TO:

- Activate a distress alarm/alert: If you are trapped or alone and unable to shout or speak, the app allows you to attract the attention of passersby or emergency personnel by sounding an alarm at regular intervals.

- Send an emergency SMS: If you are in an emergency situation you may not have the time or not be able to type an SMS. The app allows you to quickly send a personalized emergency SMS to one or more predefined contacts. Messages and emergency contacts are set up in advance in the app's user preferences.

- Send an emergency email: If you are in an emergency situation you may not have the time or not be able to type and send emails. The app allows you to send a personalized emergency email to one or more predefined emergency contacts. Emails can be set to include all the information you have entered in the app such as your personal information, blood type, medical history, and allergy information. This will help emergency personnel treat you better. Emails and emergency contacts are set up in advance in the app's user preferences.

- Send location information: If you are in an emergency situation and don't know where you are, the app can send your location information for you. SMS and email messages can be set to include location information.

- Send your medical profile: Emails can be set to include all the information you have entered into the app such as your personal information, blood type, medical history, and allergy information. This will help emergency personnel treat you better.

- Call emergency services: If you are able to speak, you can use the app to call emergency services.

The app is very intuitive and easy to use, but includes a full user guide describing all the functionality of the app to make sure you set up all the functionality correctly.

The personal information you enter into your iMedAlert Andorid app remains on your iphone. Your personal iMedAlert app information cannot be accessed by Divoti Inc. (DBA DivotiUSA.com), its associates or any unauthorized third parties.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to hear it's accurate, hopefully it will ever be needed and of course, it does depend on the medical staff having the nowse to want to look for such a thing but as a certain supermarket chain says "Every little helps"

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose if the emergency services worldwide know to look, it could dispense with the medi alert bracelets, so long as you have your phone with you and it's charged up.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and the one factor that I am aware of from previous ambulance work, they have to be able to confirm that it is yours.....

perhaps include a picture of you? Not sure if that is possible, but it might help, otherwise there is no guarantee the details and the phone belong to you......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, very good point Dave, the app could do with that facility if it not already there, if it isn't, then the developer need to be made aware.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Penquin said:


> and the one factor that I am aware of from previous ambulance work, they have to be able to confirm that it is yours.....
> 
> perhaps include a picture of you? Not sure if that is possible, but it might help, otherwise there is no guarantee the details and the phone belong to you......
> 
> Dave


There is a facility to add a photo.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

MyGalSal said:


> There is a facility to add a photo.


In which one?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> In which one?


Erm, in the app on my phone! &#55357;&#56832;

Sorry, couldn't resist.

I have iPhone 5 and the app is white with a red heart, named 'Health'.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do try


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, I have passed those comments back to my GP daughter, she said it is becoming much more common for one member of staff to check phones, tablets etc. brought in with the casualty/patient, having a picture will help to ensure that the medics realise it is the correct person and therefore be more willing to make the assumption that the information does relate to the person they believe.

It's good to have people who can look these things up, apparently similar is available for android phones but I have yet to verify that, my phone makes telephone calls and if licked hard enough in the right place MIGHT send an SMS text message, but surfing the internet? checking e-mails? using social media? None of those were around in the 1890's when I got it.... (ad no, that is not a typing mistake.....).

I make no pretence of being savvy with such gizmology as the cost of such things here is eye watering...... or should that be makes you cry..... but the French seem totally dependent on such things like the Brits in the UK...... must be rich I suppose..... probably get an EU grant for such things...... NO this is NOT another of those threads......

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> In which one?


iPhone.
Just managed to work it out. Not quite as straight forward as it could be. Maybe that's why the app isn't used very much.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Thanks, I have passed those comments back to my GP daughter, she said it is becoming much more common for one member of staff to check phones, tablets etc. brought in with the casualty/patient, having a picture will help to ensure that the medics realise it is the correct person and therefore be more willing to make the assumption that the information does relate to the person they believe.
> 
> It's good to have people who can look these things up, apparently similar is available for android phones but I have yet to verify that, my phone makes telephone calls and if licked hard enough in the right place MIGHT send an SMS text message, but surfing the internet? checking e-mails? using social media? None of those were around in the 1890's when I got it.... (ad no, that is not a typing mistake.....).
> 
> ...


Plenty of good cheap smartphones out there now Dave, £10 and up.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> iPhone.
> Just managed to work it out. Not quite as straight forward as it could be. Maybe that's why the app isn't used very much.


I was flummoxed at first until I scrolled down in the Medical ID screen and found the 'Edit' button. Then was able to add emergency contacts etc.

Also I tested locking my phone and seeing how easy it was - for those who needed to - access the details whilst phone was locked and it works no problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've just populated the app I linked to, straight forward enough, used the new picture option so it is up to date, the only thing I could add was my blood type, despite me having my own medical records online, that bit of info isn't there, disappointed in that.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.divoti.imedalert


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The reviews for that iMedAlert are not brilliant.......

there are obviously several similar ones available.....

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> The reviews for that iMedAlert are not brilliant.......
> 
> there are obviously several similar ones available.....
> 
> Dave


I've not gone right into it, it gives the info I have, I can put more in, there is a facility to add more info if needed, I don't know what else it needs to do.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi I don't use the phone method myself, what I have is a green cross on the inside of the habitation door and and a green cross on the fridge door, on the tray in the fridge in a cassette that roll film used to come in is my medical info and my wife's,I have been reliably informed that all paramedics are aware of this system


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

smiler said:


> Hi I don't use the phone method myself, what I have is a green cross on the inside of the habitation door and and a green cross on the fridge door, on the tray in the fridge in a cassette that roll film used to come in is my medical info and my wife's,I have been reliably informed that all paramedics are aware of this system


Aware, yes, but there is rarely enough time when dealing with someone to look. If there is another person around they may volunteer such a thing - there are special containers available for such things which are better than the old 35mm cassettes and they are stored on the top shelf in the fridge for consistent positioning.

BUT once again you have to be sure that the information relates to the person involved.....

Bear in mind I used to respond to 999 calls for the Ambulance Service, 2 of us, both highly trained and yet we rarely had time to go hunting for such things and the training was "_yes we know they exist, but we cannot guarantee they correspond to the person currently being treated for e.g MI_." The most useful thing often found was a copy of the repeat prescription request as it lists ALL the medication being taken and the dosage and saved an awful lot of writing when we were being told "_I take a blue one for the waterworks and a pink one, but I am not sure what for, and two white ones in the evening_" if we were lucky to even get that........

There can be no "one size fits all" answer, but having any such information available is better than none - from my experience of dealing with precisely such events......

Dave


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Penguin, where does one obtain the special containers you mentioned?
Smiler


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Does this App or any others, have the ability for the Paramedic/Nurse/Doctor to change the language? 

I find most medical staff in Poland have at least a modicum of English, but in Eastern Slowakia I am not sure.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, certainly the ones that I have looked at can change the language so that readers can have it in a language they can understand.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Yes, certainly the ones that I have looked at can change the language so that readers can have it in a language they can understand.
> 
> Dave


Dave

Sorry I did not make it clear. Can they change the language on the emergency facilty if the smartphone is blocked, patient unresponsive?

Hopefully the answer is the same.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The descriptions on the apps say they can even if the phone is locked as that service is available then - but you do need to read the small print and specifications for each of the different apps as they do differ.....

Sadly the free app is not available here (2.99€ to buy) so I will wait till I am back in the UK and getting a new(-er) phone. No point in having an iPhone here tho s the costs of data are high....

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

smiler said:


> Hi I don't use the phone method myself, what I have is a green cross on the inside of the habitation door and and a green cross on the fridge door, on the tray in the fridge in a cassette that roll film used to come in is my medical info and my wife's,I have been reliably informed that all paramedics are aware of this system


But what if a crisis arises when you aren't in the van, eg out shopping, walking whatever, particularly if you ever go alone?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It's good to have people who can look these things up, apparently similar is available for android phones but I have yet to verify that, my phone makes telephone calls and if licked hard enough in the right place MIGHT send an SMS text message, but surfing the internet? checking e-mails? using social media? None of those were around in the 1890's when I got it.... (ad no, that is not a typing mistake.....).

Dave[/QUOTE]
My phone is of a similar vintage, I think, Dave  Keep trying out these smart phones in shops but they never respond to my finger swiping and I get so frustrated! Daughter gave me her old one, friend gave me an ipad but to no avail. Buttons are the only gizmo for me)


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

About time we were all microchipped with our id and any vital information. Save everyone a lot of hassle.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> About time we were all microchipped with our id and any vital information. Save everyone a lot of hassle.


Well times may have moved on, but about ten years ago I had a bike microchipped, and a few weeks later was chatting to a bike cop, and I mentioned I'd had my bike chipped as extra security, he said it was a waste of money, they only had a fax machine at his station, all this tech cost money so all paramedics, Docs and ambulances etc would need to have a scanner, but if the facility was there to whack a chip in, can I have a big one as I've got a crap memory.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If vets and dog wardens can be equipped with scanners I don't think they can be that expensive Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe not now, but they are far from the same thing, the pet one is just to scan for a chip and get the number off it, same as with bike, the one for medical use needs to work every time and also give 100% accurate information so will be by necessity be more expensive, and if NHS is buying them, double it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes but if the NHS did it, the price would be at least 10 times as high as "double it" they would then persuade all of us to pay for it, than it would suddenly fail and be withdrawn - like so many Government lead IT projects; NHS medical records, Police College records, Inland Revenue records, DWP and PIP claims, defence projects, bank security, telephone company database security and I am sure Barry could name a couple of dozen more.....

you name it, it has gone overbudget and then been abandoned.....

Not a good track record, whereas the old fashioned pieces of paper signed a long time ago still work....










1086
or










12th June 1215
or










September 17 1787

I wonder how many datachips or electronic records will still be readable after a couple of hundred years or so......

How many people can now play 7" singles? Or Betamax tapes?

Technology moves on, everything becomes obsolete, but paper copies sill work even 1000 years later

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The pet one holds, via the issuing organisation, medical information for the dog, as well as the owner's full details. Probably room for a lot more in there too. When the chip is scanned you can contact a central organisation who then give you all the details registered to that chip. Similar, I suppose, to DVLA knowing all about a car and its owner from the registration number.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> The pet one holds, via the issuing organisation, medical information for the dog, as well as the owner's full details. Probably room for a lot more in there too. When the chip is scanned you can contact a central organisation who then give you all the details registered to that chip. Similar, I suppose, to DVLA knowing all about a car and its owner from the registration number.


I sit corrected on that then Pat   pet ones are dirt cheap £50 ish upwards


----------

